# Slippery Finish



## jimbob91577 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm looking to make a gimick of sorts, and was wondering if there is some sort of finish out there that would be really slippery when touched by the hand/fingers.

Any ideas?


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

vasaline????


----------



## jimbob91577 (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL Vaseline...Okay, before this gets out of hand, I'm looking to create a bottle stopper that no one would want to use, i.e. a sharp point on top, no-where really to grab it, and if you do, have it be such that you can't get a good grip on it.  But the end result has to look nice.


----------



## hughbie (Jan 14, 2009)

my  cents...........taper it from the stopper to a point..........long taper.......

that's too funny.......sounds like a gag gift.....i love it!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 14, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> vasaline????



ROTFLMAO,  

Sorry Jimbob, I could not help it.  Interesting thought on the finish.  Maybe one of the new polymer auto finishes?  I am going to have to do some research on this one.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

no, if you want no grip, a short cone shape is the way to go. if it's a tall cone, then you can get your whole hand involved. With a short cone, you;ll only be able to use a couple fingers.


----------



## hughbie (Jan 14, 2009)

mike.......you're correct.....now that i think of it........yea, short sharp point.....
that would be funny to watch after a few drinks!


----------



## jimbob91577 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Short Cone*

That's exactly what I was thinking, but make it more like a "spinning top" bottom whereas the point of the cone is sharp enough that you don't want to use the palm of your hand to insert it into the bottle.

Also, make the lip of the bottle stopper smaller in diameter than the diameter of the bottle opening so that the user cannot grab it around the edge.

This is an excercise in designing a pretty object, but that is totally useless.

BTW I'm using a simple silicone stopper end and not a nice stainless steel stopper.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

or. Get one of Ruth's flat top stoppers and glue a carbacon or a wood button on top of it. Nothing else. Push it in and it might be 1/4 inch over the top of the bottle.


----------



## hughbie (Jan 14, 2009)

speaking of tops...........how about something that spins.....so you can't twist it off......hhmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jimbob91577 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Spinning*

I could just take part of the flange off of one of these and JBWeld the rest to the stainless steel stopper...


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 15, 2009)

drill a hole in the bottom of the stopper and glue in a bearing.  Then glue the shaft to the bearing.  It would just spin with no drag at all.  You could use a small router bearing.  If you really burnished the wood with a brown bag then applied several layers of friction polish and then several layers of furniture wax it would be pretty slippery. This coupled with your sharp design might be fun to watch someone try to open.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 15, 2009)

I made a pen once that was very slippery and still is very smooth. It was a little hard to hold simply because it felt so slippery. A link to the pen was wiped out with the forum change over in August.

Link to the post (over 2 years ago):
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=21365&highlight=Slippery


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 15, 2009)

How about a hidden stopper...instead of just covering the cork and top of the bottle it could extend down past the bottom of the bottle...

On second thought that wood waste a bunch of pen blanks.....go with a BLO/VPG finish...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 17, 2009)

jimbob91577 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking, but make it more like a "spinning top" bottom whereas the point of the cone is sharp enough that you don't want to use the palm of your hand to insert it into the bottle.
> 
> Also, make the lip of the bottle stopper smaller in diameter than the diameter of the bottle opening so that the user cannot grab it around the edge.
> 
> ...



You know in theory a wine bottle stopper is useless anyway... if you open a bottle of wine shouldn't you finish it? LOL

I always tell my customers that the bottle stopper is the most useless thing I make.  Seems to be a good sales line since I've sold lots of stoppers this past season.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 20, 2009)

If you use something like Endust or Pledge on it, it should give you a nice slippery surface to not be able to grab.


----------



## jimofsanston (Jan 30, 2009)

*constane turning stopper.*

Maybe a standard top design but add a bearing that keeps the stoper truning in the hand. but then you still pull it out straight to get to the wine which you may need. put some letter on it for the person to turn the stopper to get it off though.


----------

